

The BrainPort Vision Device - calambrac
http://science.howstuffworks.com/brainport.htm

======
calambrac
This is a bit old (as featured in Jeff Hawkins' On Intelligence), but I
haven't seen it on HN, and SearchYC only brings up a few comments on this old
submission: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=362657>

I'm thinking about starting a project to put together a homebrew version, but
I have zero hardware experience. Any hardware hackers in the NYC/Brooklyn area
willing to get together to act as a mentor on a cool project? I'll probably
start heading out to Resistor on Thursdays for their craft nights to get
started.

